# 322ac questions



## TheNEMOexpress (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a couple of questions. Im trying to piece together my dads old 322ac that is missing some parts. I have the tender chassis and e-unit but it is missing the tender weight and shell. I know what shell I need and have been watching ebay but the weight Im having trouble with. I have a PA10593 that will fit around the e-unit and the mounting hole matches up with a hole on the tender, the only problem is, this will put the weight on top of the rear power pickup contact. Either there is a different weight that I need for this tender or I need something to insulate between the weight and the pickup contact. Does anybody know the part number for the correct weight? Since it will be under the shell, I dont care if I use the incorrect weight like I have now and insulate it from the power contact, my only concern is if it is the correct amount of weight though.

My next question is if anybody knows of a source for XA10002 which is the trailing truck for the engine. I keep an eye out for them on ebay with no luck so far. I cant find any parts places that show it in stock. I did email one place that had it listed on a parts list from 2014 but I doubt I come up with anything from that.

Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 322AC did not have a tender weight since it has a die cast tender shell.


----------



## TheNEMOexpress (Oct 13, 2014)

I did not know that. By looking at pics of the tender shells and with all of the detail on them, I assumed they were plastic. Youre saying the one in the pic here is metal? Im not doubting you, just making sure we are on the same page. Im very new to all of this and the only reason Im asking, is the metal ones Ive seen are smooth sided and not as detailed as this one. This one has the rivets molded in the sides and very detailed. Now that you mentioned it though, I zoomed in on a pic and I can see that it does look cast.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AMflyer is correct, there is no tender weight on the 322... As for the rear truck assembly any Hudson or Northern truck will fit, they'er all the same number. They are on ebay from time to time...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The only plastic tender Hudsons were the 21129 and 21130. Apparently a few 326 Hudsons were made in 1958 with plastic tenders as well. All other Hudsons have die cast tenders. As flyernut says any of the 4 wheel trailing trucks will work on your engine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My 336 on top, one of my Hudsons on the bottom... Same trailing truck.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

